# Can i have some opinions/feedback on my photo portfolio?



## lovepinkkx17 (Feb 17, 2011)

Flickr: lovepinkkx17's Photostream


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 17, 2011)

It is very professional!


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2011)

Each portfolio created has a specific goal. What is yours??


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 18, 2011)

mishele said:


> Each portfolio created has a specific goal. What is yours??


 
I agree. What you linked to doesn't strike as a portfolio. Rather just a collection of semi-random images. Generic portfolios almost never accomplish much, unless your sole objective is just to share some of your favorite images. In which case, I would be hesitant to call that a portfolio. A portfolio's purpose is really to show off your work with the intent of resulting in getting professional work out of it. If you just want to share stuff, it's more of a gallery, and even galleries should have a theme.


----------



## shoes210 (Feb 19, 2011)

amazing pictures


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2011)

shoes210 said:


> amazing pictures


Which ones?


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> shoes210 said:
> 
> 
> > amazing pictures
> ...



The one w/ the thing in it!! Duh


----------



## quiddity (Feb 19, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> shoes210 said:
> 
> 
> > amazing pictures
> ...


 
the amazing ones ... duh


----------



## Benjgf (Jun 18, 2016)

I love the body image story! It's coherent and cohesive and it's all tied together nicely. It's something people can really relate to and sends a real message!
After that it just kinda falls off. I agree that it's more of a gallery than a portfolio. 
Tara photoshoot 199 <-- crop in a little bit on this one. Or just take it out. It just doesn't seem to have a good motion through it, and I think she's out of focus. The rest of "Tara" is really good! Well composed! 

The color levels in "Kiana" are kind of all over the place. No continuity in those ones. 
The lighting is kind of weird in the Lizzie ones. I'd have put a key light slightly higher than her head and to the side. It just doesn't look... Right. The tone is that she's a nice sweet girl, but the lighting looks more like someone who is telling a scary story at a campfire. Just doesn't match.The white balance is weird too. 

All in all I think you've got some good artistic direction and I had fun looking through your photos.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2016)

Benjgf said:


> I love the body image story! It's coherent and cohesive and it's all tied together nicely. It's something people can really relate to and sends a real message!
> After that it just kinda falls off. I agree that it's more of a gallery than a portfolio.
> Tara photoshoot 199 <-- crop in a little bit on this one. Or just take it out. It just doesn't seem to have a good motion through it, and I think she's out of focus. The rest of "Tara" is really good! Well composed!
> 
> ...


Five-year old thread. OP left after two posts, so I really doubt they will see your recommendations.


----------



## Benjgf (Jun 18, 2016)

Ah, damn. I keep doing that!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 18, 2016)

The date & time is at top left of the individual post.


----------

